# Grinder hash



## mjrivers (Dec 4, 2011)

So my grinder was gettin sticky so decided to clean it by taking it apart in its separate pieces and put 1/4 of isopropyl alcohol in a ziplock with the grinder and washed it and let it sit over night. Next day poured alcohol onto plate and waited till it dried out. Scrapped it with a razor and BOOM grinder hash. its very....very potent so enjoy if you try it :hubba: oh and i didnt put the kief catcher (bottom part) in there obviously cuz i use that haha


----------

